# Bunyan's Birthday



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 28, 2008)

1628: John Bunyan, English preacher and writer who wrote Pilgrim's Progress, born.


----------



## Scynne (Nov 28, 2008)

He wrote the first book I read after discovering reformed theology: The Strait Gate. Happy birthday, sir!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 28, 2008)

That is interesting because I just finished listening to a sermon about Bunyan and the writing of Pilgrim's Progress.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank You Lord for your servant John Bunyan.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 28, 2008)

Today is my and Doug Comin's birthday too. Guess we are in good company!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Nov 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday "Pilgrim!"


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 28, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Today is my and Doug Comin's birthday too. Guess we are in good company!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

to you and Doug then.


----------

